# little survey for you



## yesyes (Oct 19, 2008)

does your dp/dr feel worse outside (nature) or indoors?


----------



## dp_kid (Nov 26, 2008)

yesyes said:


> does your dp/dr feel worse outside (nature) or indoors?


generally i would say its worse indoor. but the safest place is my house. have a few outdoor spots i like too. but being in unfamiliar indoor spaces is the worst I think.


----------



## RedRain (Nov 16, 2010)

Most of the time I'll feel a lot better outdoors. Maybe because I feel closer to the earth? Sometimes I just go and lie outside, my DP seems to drift away if I do this... I get scared indoors, especially in shopping centers...


----------



## aviona (Apr 13, 2011)

I think it's worse indoors. But, at the same time it's worse outdoors in an urban environment vs. nature.

I feel so much better in nature. Why the HELL am in living in NYC?


----------



## Tothefuture (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine gets worse outdoors, especially in a nature setting (Camping, woods,etc).


----------



## Ubiquity (Apr 24, 2011)

I feel better outdoors since when im indoors im usually forced into a routine (school, work, etc) which makes me more DP.


----------



## MrSpock2 (Mar 16, 2011)

If I can relax outside, then I feel much better outside. But relaxing outside is very hard for me to do. So usually I feel better inside, somewhere dark.


----------

